# Telekom vorzeitig Kündigen



## Necrobutcher (11. Mai 2010)

*Telekom vorzeitig Kündigen*

Salut,

es gibt ja schon einige Threads dazu, leider aber keine aktuellen.

Wir haben die Tage die 32Mbit Leitung von KabelD bestellt im Komplettpaket. Nun wollte ich den Telekom Vertrag kündigen und mir fiel erst jetzt auf dass die Kündigung erst am 02.01.2011 möglich ist.

Jetzt wollte ich mal wissen welche Möglichkeiten es gibt vorzeitig aus dem Vertrag rauszukommen. Die Leitung war mehr als unzureichend, zu 70% <1k zu Stoßzeiten teilweise garkein Internet, Leitung hängt sich öfters auf etc.

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Telekom vorzeitig Kündigen*

Nun, da ist halt die Frage, in wie weit Du das nachweisen kannst - hast Du da auch oft genug dich beschwert? Wurde eine Ursache an Deiner Hardware und Leitung IM Haus ausgeschlossen?

Schwierige Sache...  Aber wenigstens kommen sich beide Verträge nicht in die Quere, d.h. Du kannst in Ruhe KabelD nutzen, Du bist nicht darauf angewiesen, dass die Leitung freigegeben wird.


----------



## Xenome (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Telekom vorzeitig Kündigen*

Ohne einen drifitgen Grund der Vertragsverletzung seitens der Telekom wirst du da nur schwer aus dem Vertrag rauskommen.
Vertragsverletzungen wären z.B. ständige Verbindungsabbrüche. Ebenso kannst du als Grund angeben, dass die Telefonleitung mehrmals zusammenbricht und du damit auf einen anderen Tarif umsteigen musst, welcher teurer ist. Das kannst du aber auch nur wenn du VoIP nutzt, also die sogenannte Internettelefonie und du auf das Festnetz ausweichen musst.

Aber all diese Störungen müssten protokolliert sein und was ganz wichtig ist, du musst deinem ISP mindestens zweimal einräumen die Störung zu beseitigen. Werde da nochmal nachschauen wo das genau steht damit ich in dem Bereich nichts falsches erzähle.

So habe es gefunden es steht http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/440.html im § 440 BGB, zumindest für dich als Privatperson.


----------



## fuddles (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Telekom vorzeitig Kündigen*

Bei einem funktionierenden Anschluss kommst du nur raus, wenn du sehr gute Bekannte in den Schaltzentralen der Telekom hast 
Ansonsten Widerruf beim Kabelanbieter sonst zahlst schlichtweg bis nächstes Jahr doppelt.


----------



## SmOOthr3D (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Telekom vorzeitig Kündigen*

du kannst es versuchen,...

dir muss aber klar sein das du evtl eine vertragsstrafe zahlen musst.

habs bei vodafone versucht und auch geschrieben das ich bereit wäre ein vertragsstrafe zu zahlen, leider ohne erfolg


----------



## Necrobutcher (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Telekom vorzeitig Kündigen*



fuddles schrieb:


> Bei einem funktionierenden Anschluss kommst du nur raus, wenn du sehr gute Bekannte in den Schaltzentralen der Telekom hast
> Ansonsten Widerruf beim Kabelanbieter sonst zahlst schlichtweg bis nächstes Jahr doppelt.



So wirds nun wohl auch sein, aber mir egal. Ich bin die Drecksleitung satt


----------



## stefan.net82 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Telekom vorzeitig Kündigen*



Xenome schrieb:


> Ohne einen drifitgen Grund der Vertragsverletzung seitens der Telekom wirst du da nur schwer aus dem Vertrag rauskommen...


 
wenn´s internet selbst zum einschlafen langsam ist, und teilweise überhaupt nicht funktioniert...welche gründe kann es mehr geben, die auf einen vertragsbruch hinweisen??

würde mich auf jeden fall telefonisch mit diesen "experten" in verbindung, und sagen was läuft. will ja niemand so eine internetverbindung haben...

auf das vitamin B (B für "Beziehungen") kannst du sicher verzichten, es gibt ja bestimmt so etwas wie einen verbraucherschutz (bei uns in österreich ist es zumindest so..) an den du dich wenden kannst und solltest.


----------



## fuddles (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Telekom vorzeitig Kündigen*

Der Verbraucherschutz schert sich um solche Angelegenheiten wenig, bzw. die sind einfach überlastet.
Bei Internet Verträgen gibt es nämlich immer Probleme. Und wer keine hat kann suchen und wird welche finden. Egal welcher Betreiber oder welche Technik.


----------



## Xenome (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Telekom vorzeitig Kündigen*

Die Problematik ist im dem Fall erstmal das BGB. LAut BGB § 439 (glaub ich wars), musst du deinem Händler mindestens 2 Nachbesserungen einräumen. Diese kann er aber auch ablehnen wenn es in keinem "gescheiten" Kosten / Nutzenverhältnis steht und dir ein neues PRodukt anbieten. Aber wie es dann mit der Vertragslaufzeit aussieht kann ich so nicht beantworten.

Wegen einer zu langsamen Internetverbindung kannst du deinen ISP auch nicht sofort an den Hals gehen, da die Verträge im Kleingedruckten bis X Mbit/s angeben und nicht eine feste Geschwindigkeit. So kann es dir auch passieren, wenn du Glück hast und du bekommst Zeitweise aus einer 16er Leitung 32 Mbit raus. Diese Zahlen hatte ich z.B. am gestrigen Tag als ich mit HL Portal über Steam gezogen habe. Die Downloadgeschwindigkeit was tatsächlich 3,18 Mbit/s obwohl ich laut Vertrag "nur" eine 16er Leitung gebucht habe.


----------



## Biosman (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Telekom vorzeitig Kündigen*

Musste Damals auch 5 weitere Monate Telekom bezahlen. Hat mich echt gewurmt.

Zum glück aber gab es KD zu der zeit die ersten 3 Monate Kostenfrei. 
Da es abVvertrags beginn 2 - 3 "kleinigkeiten" gab die mich störten (wurden aber behoben, also alles kein thema.) bekam ich nochmals einen Freimonat dazu.


----------

